# Why Treats are Beneficial to Your Dog’s Health and Well-Being



## PetGuide.com

​




> The right treat can motivate while supporting your dog’s health and well-being. Know what type of treat will help nourish and nurture your pooch.
> 
> Treats are more than spoiling our dogs; it’s about reinforcing good behavior, giving your pooch a little something special for a job well done and offering him a taste and texture he’s not used to. You want to give him a treat that’s good for him, and because treats should make up less than 10 percent of a pet’s diet, you need to choose wisely. With so many brands and types of treats out there to choose from, it’s difficult to know where to start. Here’s a guide to choosing the perfect treats to promote your dog’s overall well-being.
> 
> *Reward Positive Behavior:* When used correctly, treats are a highly effective way to promote and reward positive behavior. Because a dog’s sense of smell is so keen, a treat will engage your dog both mentally and physically. When using treats for training, you need to keep calm so your dog keeps calm – a fabulous smelling treat is exciting and will divert his attention.
> 
> Positive reinforcement helps your dog focus on the cue given, and takes patience by both the pet parent and pooch in order to be effective. By working together and establishing a consistent training routine with your dog, treats and praise will help reinforce favorable behavior.
> 
> *Dental Health*: Just like us, dogs can suffer from dental problems. Tartar, plaque buildup, gum disease, and bad breath are the most common canine dental issues. Dental dog treats are designed to support teeth and gum health and can be a great addition to your dog’s dental health routine. Active chewers can have less plaque build-up; dental dog treats are made with unique textures that get them to chew in different ways that can help combat tartar and promote gum health. By working with your veterinarian, you’ll be able to establish a healthy and positive dental health routine that includes dental treats.
> 
> *Busy Chewers*: Looking to soothe doggy boredom? Chews will do the trick! Chews such as bones, antlers, rawhide, and bully sticks keep your dog occupied and out of trouble by keeping them chewing. Another bonus: these types of treats encourage healthy chewing habits, keeping your pooch away from your favorite pair of shoes because he’s more interested in a chew!
> 
> *Healthy Supplements*: Some treats do more than just taste great – they also contain supplements that may do your dog’s body a lot of good. If you want to promote healthy joints, look for treats that contain glucosamine and chondroitin. Dry skin and coats may benefit with a treat that includes Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids. Some treats contain a natural lavender scent that can help promote a calm attitude and soothe anxiety.
> 
> *Gluten and Grain Free*: If you live in a gluten- or grain-free household, there are treats that will be welcome in your pantry. For pet parents, gluten- and grain-free dog treats can be a lifestyle decision or because of a human family member’s allergy. Going with a gluten- and grain-free dog treat is an appealing choice for any pet parent who’s concerned with food sensitivities in both humans and dogs.
> 
> No matter what type of treat you’re looking for, Petco carries it. Visit Petco’s Dog Treats & Chews section for awesome treats at a great price, and let your dog know how much you love him!


Read more about Why Treats are Beneficial to Your Dog’s Health and Well-Being at PetGuide.com.


----------

